

Markdress - Render any markdown URL - boundlessdreamz
http://www.s-anand.net/blog/markdress/

======
rpicard
Cool project. It looks like you need to adjust relative image sources so they
will load.

<http://markdress.org/goo.gl/zTG1q>

~~~
sanand0
Actually, I'd rather leave it to the author of the document, because it seems
a tough problem to solve.

At <http://markdress.org/goo.gl/zTG1q>, for example, the image is linked to an
absolute URL: /graphics/markdown/mt_textformat_menu.png. It's going to be a
bit cumbersome to traverse through goo.gl and detect that this is actually at
<http://daringfireball.net/>. Might be easier if authors either stuck to pure
relative URLs, or full URLs with domains.

But that's just me passing the buck...

~~~
buddydvd
A quick workaround would be to add the `<base>` tag:
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/HTML/Element/base> to your generated HTML
and have it point it to the target URL.

------
Luit
IMO there's one missing from the list of alternatives: Markdrop
(<http://www.markdrop.com/>) (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3089355>)

~~~
sanand0
I've added it now. Thanks.

------
tpwong
One cool little thing you could add is a javascript widget on the front page,
where people could paste in their link to a markdown file, and have it
automatically formatted as a Markdress link (or even redirect them to the
markdress page).

ps. Thanks for the Pancake.io shoutout!

~~~
sanand0
Added. Thanks for the suggestion!

------
olalonde
Misread "Markdness"... Would have been equally fitting :)

------
FraaJad
Doesn't work work HTTPS links. (eg: markdown text on github project pages).

~~~
rpicard
Github renders markdown automatically anyway though.

------
rgbrgb
Cool project! You can add simple caching for free in like a minute with
CloudFlare (<https://www.cloudflare.com/>).

~~~
rgbrgb
Why is this getting voted down? Is there something about cloudflare i don't
know about? He said he hadn't implemented caching yet so I told him an easy
way to do it...

